# A great resignation letter from a great coach



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2006)

Jim Wendler Quit his Coaching Job at Univ. of Kentucky.

Check out his resignation letter.  It is a shame that people are so stupid and he had to quit for these reasons:





> Letter of Resignation
> By Jim Wendler
> For www.EliteFTS.com
> 
> ...


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 4, 2006)

just...

wow.

What a guy.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2006)

yea, that is what I though!

I mean, just a totally professional coach and I loved reading it and knowing that he believes in proper coaching of the lifts and proper progression and implementation of a program.

It is awesome to know that there are people out there that believe these things are the most important part of a program.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, that is what I though!
> 
> I mean, just a totally professional coach and I loved reading it and knowing that he believes in proper coaching of the lifts and proper progression and implementation of a program.
> 
> It is awesome to know that there are people out there that believe these things are the most important part of a program.



I mean, that's the only way to train athletes right??  

My old boss said one time that he could train athletes...I was like "whatever, I myself wouldn't know where to start."  Take away proper progression and coaching of lifts and a solid program....yeah I think I could whip somethin up, and I could even smudge my athletes numbers a little to make myself look good!!

I believe that shit about other coaches lying about their athletes numbers...Just look at how many average joes' lie about their lifts *cough* kenwood....or compromise form or ROM to move more weight...truly sad that professional coaches would stoop so low.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2006)

It's too bad our society has absolutely no regard for it's children. From  the of dumb shit parents with average kids....pushing them to play college and  pro sports ( and they are not even good enough to start in high school ), to  these loser parents pushing their kids in the world of hollywood or music ( 12  year olds  whored out for money and fame) .....totally pathetic.
.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2006)

agreed.  pimping your kids at a lottery chance.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2006)

At least theres somebody out there who wants to things right. I hope he finds somewhere that will appreciate him. He sounds like a top guy.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> It's too bad our society has absolutely no regard for it's children. From  the of dumb shit parents with average kids....pushing them to play college and  pro sports ( and they are not even good enough to start in high school ), to  these loser parents pushing their kids in the world of hollywood or music ( 12  year olds  whored out for money and fame) .....totally pathetic.
> .



agree 100%


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 5, 2006)

He'll have many schools knocking down his door just because of that letter.  Good job to him and there should be more people like that in the field.


----------



## Pedigree (Oct 5, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> He'll have many schools knocking down his door just because of that letter.  Good job to him and there should be more people like that in the field.



Agreed. Way too many sellouts nowadays. Nice to see a guy take a stand and demand excellence from his athletes and himself. 
Wendler is already a respected strength coach...he'll find a job.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 5, 2006)

I have nothing but respect for this man.

Most people don't care. As long as the 'boss' is happy, and they get their cheque, the rest are just details.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2006)

Wendler is the man.  Kudos to him for having some integrity.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> It's too bad our society has absolutely no regard for it's children. From the of dumb shit parents with average kids....pushing them to play college and pro sports ( and they are not even good enough to start in high school ), to these loser parents pushing their kids in the world of hollywood or music ( 12 year olds whored out for money and fame) .....totally pathetic.
> .


Well said  .


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Very respectable guy. You dont get to many coaches these days taking a stand and doing what they think is right. He has all my respect.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Jim Wendler Quit his Coaching Job at Univ. of Kentucky.
> 
> Check out his resignation letter.  It is a shame that people are so stupid and he had to quit for these reasons:



What he should have written:

Dear Athletic Director,

This letter is to inform you that I am resigning from my position as head strength and conditioning coach.
I enjoyed my time while at the university and feel grateful for the knowledge and friendships that I have gained.

Thank you for allowing me to be part of the university and the athletes??? lives. I wish you continued success in the future.
 
Sincerely,

Jim Wendler 


As the original letter will come back to bite him in the ass

(I'm not saying that is fair or right...  It just will)


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> What he should have written:
> 
> Dear Athletic Director,
> 
> ...



I disagree.  

This man is already very reputable.  I doubt he will have much of a problem getting another job.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I disagree.
> 
> This man is already very reputable.  I doubt he will have much of a problem getting another job.



I didn't say he wouldn't be able to find another job...
I said the letter will bite him back
(and to what extent, I cannot forcast)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2006)

I disagree as well.  It took balls to write that letter, and most strength coaches around the NCAA will do some soul searching because they know it is true.  Kudos to Jim Wendler for taking a stand.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 5, 2006)

No way that letter will bite him back.


Can you explain why u think so? I totally disagree.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> No way that letter will bite him back.
> 
> 
> Can you explain why u think so? I totally disagree.



Because someone will view it as a personal knife in their back
take it way out of context and start a rumor, or bad mouth him in the press

Or more likely there will be some generic demerit system that reads
a negative thing on record and 5-10 years later someone will see
it and read it totally out of character or view it as an unprofessional action

Simple, dumb $h!t happens....

I worked at my last job for almost ten years and my resignation was
two sentences, sure i had all types of things I wanted to say,
and it would have _*never*_ affected me now...

I just didn't, I left quietly, and moved on...
If you are leaving, you say what you want to your team...
and then move on


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Because someone will view it as a personal knife in their back
> take it way out of context and start a rumor, or bad mouth him in the press
> 
> Or more likely there will be some generic demerit system that reads
> ...




start a rumor all they want, but if a team truly wants an excellent coach that has a strong philosophy and sticks by it, they will definatly hire him after reading that letter.

he didn't cuss no one out. He didn't put no-one down. He wrote what he believes in and how he will not settle for a cheque training kids the wrong way. To me, that letter screams PROFRESSIONAL. A profressional that is passionate about his job. Not an 'employee' who's just trying to get paid. I believe that no matter what you do, if you love it, you'll be good at it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> start a rumor all they want, but if a team truly wants an excellent coach that has a strong philosophy and sticks by it, they will definatly hire him after reading that letter.
> 
> he didn't cuss no one out. He didn't put no-one down. He wrote what he believes in and how he will not settle for a cheque training kids the wrong way. To me, that letter screams PROFRESSIONAL. A profressional that is passionate about his job. Not an 'employee' who's just trying to get paid. I believe that no matter what you do, if you love it, you'll be good at it.




Are you Daft Man?

I said the letter may become some sort of demerit on a report system
and in like ten years, the "demerit" could be viewed as unprofessional

Because.... they won't know what it was, other than it was negative


_*I say good day to you! *_-


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 6, 2006)

I see Monkeys point.  Unfortunately this is a business for Colleges, they don't want an employee publicly discrediting there system.  Other Universities might consider that before they hire someone.


----------



## JonnyStead (Oct 6, 2006)

Personally I think it was right to list his concerns in his letter - if the boss doesnt know why his team is unhappy and feels the need to move on - he wont ever have the chance to do something about it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 6, 2006)

How did his resignation letter become public? The uni made it public? If they did, then maybe it is their way of telling other uni's to avoid him as he is a 'troublemaker' and wont adhere to deliver what they want to keep them in business.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2006)

http://jobsearchtech.about.com/od/letters/l/aa030998.htm

http://www.businessballs.com/resignationletterssamples.htm 

http://www.careerone.com.au/jobs/job-search/get-that-job/pid/445

http://www.wikihow.com/Write-a-Resignation-Letter

http://jobsearch.about.com/od/resignationletters/a/resignsamp2.htm


None of these really mean squat in this situation, but you can see my concern


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> How did his resignation letter become public? The uni made it public? If they did, then maybe it is their way of telling other uni's to avoid him as he is a 'troublemaker' and wont adhere to deliver what they want to keep them in business.



the letter was written tounge in cheek about college strength coaches.  he wasn't serious.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok Anna


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Ok Anna



huh?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2006)

...

Oh, that was nice!


----------



## Valias (Oct 6, 2006)

Monkeys just saying don't burn your bridges, nuff said.

Not that i can put words in his mouth, atleast that's what i was thinking along the lines of.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

Valias said:


> Monkeys just saying don't burn your bridges, nuff said.
> 
> Not that i can put words in his mouth, atleast that's what i was thinking along the lines of.



Monkey's Fling Poo.  What does that tell you?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2006)

Valias said:


> Monkeys just saying don't burn your bridges, nuff said.



Have you seen the outfit Monkey works out in?  Nuff said.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 6, 2006)

lol........


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Monkey's Fling Poo.  What does that tell you?









"Tells me you rich city slickers, don't have the sense to admit when youre wrong"


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2006)

That was an excellent letter. To many coachs today just seem to wanna do cheat crap and go balls to the wall muscular failure every set and no deloads recommened shit exercises and form that is bad for most.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> huh?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=71491


----------



## trow56 (Oct 9, 2006)

This is a good letter and I hope every thing he said is true. But if you look at all the injured players they had last year you would see why he quit. Everyone knows someone has to take the blame. He should not have a problem finding a new job.I wish him luck in his next job.


----------

